# Anyone try Yorkville Studio One cables?



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love my Lava Clear Connect II cables but get tired of having to order them online and would love something I can get in a music store.

Anyone try the Yorkville Studio One series from L&M? Are they comparable to Lava?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

It's US made cable with Amphenol Jacks, assembled in Canada. I do not remember the model of raw cabling used, but it is good stuff. I like these for pedalboards, though the connectors are large, they feel sturdier than the smaller solderless stuff you can get, not that the beefyness is needed for pedals, but hey what the heck.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> It's US made cable with Amphenol Jacks, assembled in Canada. I do not remember the model of raw cabling used, but it is good stuff. I like these for pedalboards, though the connectors are large, they feel sturdier than the smaller solderless stuff you can get, not that the beefyness is needed for pedals, but hey what the heck.


Cool, thanks for the info. I'll probably pick up a couple to try. 

I usually use a 15' Lava CC with no pedals, but am thinking of trying an MXR Custom Badass Modified OD (long pedal name!) with my setup and don't necessarily want to order more Lava just for that.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Just checking in to say I bought some Studio One cables (10', 6', 6") and LOVE them. These are amazing sounding cables that are extremely well made. Love the Amphenol jacks. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## Cuyler (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry for the necro post. But! I just bought a Studio One 18” patch cable and the Amphenol plug keeps popping out of the jack. Other plugs stay in the jack fine. There’s definitely something out of spec with the Amphenol plug. And apparently I’m not the first one to experience this. Just thought I should share.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cuyler said:


> And apparently I’m not the first one to experience this. Just thought I should share.


Thanks for taking the time to share this.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

That’s odd. I’ve been using the same ones I bought four years ago (mentioned above) without any problems. Many gigs and rehearsals.


----------

